# Southwestern Ohio potential



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

What are the best fish you have caught in SW Ohio? If we post the two or three best fish we have caught and get enough participation it should give us a good picture of what's possible. After all it's the possibility of what's out there and what's possible that makes it exciting.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

A two pound crappie out of a pond
one and a half pound bluegill out of a pond
seven and a half pound bass out of a pond


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

55, 43 pound bluecats. 39.9 pound flathead all from the Ohio River.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive taken several dozen big channel cats over 10 lbs from Sw ohio lakes. Id try Cowan, Acton, Ceasers Creek, Rocky Fork and St Marys

Salmonid


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

20.5 inch smallies and a 19 inch smallie


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> a two pound crappie out of a pond
> one and a half pound bluegill out of a pond
> seven and a half pound bass out of a pond


farm pond ? Lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Very fat 21.5" saugeye. GMR










26" channel cat GMR










23.5" saugeye










Very fat smallie 18" GMR


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> farm pond ? Lol


I'm sorry, farm ponds don't count? I always thought the best fishing around here was in farm ponds. The state record bass came out of a farm pond. Oh well your name is saugeye tom here's a couple 26 inch saugthings out of the GMR and LMR...


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow posting pics now on the campfire app suck so I had to post theses the hard way with html. 









26in channel cat.









32in grass carp 









34in grass carp my wife caught the same day lol.

Many channel cats.LMB.crappie.carp.sunfish.snapping turtles and frogs lol


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Here is my PB (for Ohio) Smallie caught 3 years ago in a public lake . She went 21 inches with a 14 inch girth.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> farm pond ? Lol













Unfortunately this is about five years old and it and seven others of similar size did not survive a bad bout of pond turnovers in the last couple years.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Steve, I was thinking about making a "*2015 Southwest Ohio big fish awards*" thread, sort of like this one, but a leader board for the biggest fish of every species caught this year. Think it would catch ground? It might be fun to see some trophy fish get bumped around. I was thinking I'd throw in some prizes too to help kick it off.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd love to see anything that has more big fish porn. But in a contest how do you deal with something like last years 8lb bass guy? How about a "fish of the year" for each species? Guy enters, tells his story and then everyone votes on the winner in each category come December?


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Epic first rainbow darter ever.








I know you're thinkin, "that's just a tiny baitfish!" It just looks that way though; it's really because I have MASSIVE hands and that thing is trophy sized fellas


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sami, I love the rainbow darters, find them seining in lots of high quality headwater streams.. Good stuff so far guys...I like the big fish board, with honorable mentions too, but need some sort of item as a 2015 marker for each pic and tape measurement for proof, as we all know there are no exaggerators around here....

Salmonid


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was just thinking about the annual race to 20 inch Smallie this morning...put something together HOUSE!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

my catch at the GMR


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

20" saugeye from 4 mile creek.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

35" Pike caught on Great Miami River

26" Saugeye caught on Great Miami River
20.25" Smallmouth


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

23.5" Walleye out of the LMR (25+ miles from the Ohio)


18.5" 3.2 pound White Bass. Only 14 oz off the state record &#128522;


18.5" really fat sauger


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Great Miami Largemouth 










Grass Carp from a pond in Loveland










GMR Flatty


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

GMR Smallmouth 









GMR Largemouth









Not GMR Saugeye









GMR Hybrid









GMR Flathead


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

SConner said:


> 35" Pike caught on Great Miami River
> 
> 26" Saugeye caught on Great Miami River
> 20.25" Smallmouth


How do you top that! 2x :thumbup::thumbup: 
Scott, ur my hero!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Local striper


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Catching someone's pet bass in a private "pond" (aquarium) does not count...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

SMBHooker said:


> How do you top that! 2x :thumbup::thumbup:
> Scott, ur my hero!


I am happy with my pb's but Dandrews striper is just sick!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Dandrews said:


> Local striper



Wow purebred beaut!


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

SConner said:


> 35" Pike caught on Great Miami River
> 
> 26" Saugeye caught on Great Miami River
> 20.25" Smallmouth




HOLY SMOKES!!!! My guess is those fish were caught in a biological contamination waste runoff stream.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

SConner said:


> I am happy with my pb's but Dandrews striper is just sick!


Yes, that fish is EPIC!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure any of my fish belong amung these. Nice catches everyone. 



19" River Smallmouth 









19" River Smallmouth 









Couldn't find a pic of my PB 19.5"er on a short notice, I'll post up if I find it, but this one is probably my favorite catch. 

18"er River Smallmouth


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

SMB, that middle pic looks like you were fishing a rain forest. Very cool.There's some insane catches on here!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Here are some big fish from the last three years:


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Knowing smallmouth like that swim our waters keeps me up at night. Drooling. . . .!!!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

This thread is incredible guys. Great idea for a thread OSG  . couldn't have come at a better time ...


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> Steve, I was thinking about making a "*2015 Southwest Ohio big fish awards*" thread, sort of like this one, but a leader board for the biggest fish of every species caught this year. Think it would catch ground? It might be fun to see some trophy fish get bumped around. I was thinking I'd throw in some prizes too to help kick it off.


House, that's a great idea !


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bow down.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

LastShadow said:


> Catching someone's pet bass in a private "pond" (aquarium) does not count...


Thanks, I'm really glad you straightened me out


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Some 20+ inchers out of the LMR and GMR





































Some shovels out of the GMR


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

this thread gives me nothing but pure motivation to fish harder, longer, and more frequently. nice to see pics of the potential our waterways hold. nice pics everyone. (smbhooker, osg, HOUSE, and dandrews those pics are amazing. much respect to you guys, im sure you put the work in)

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

My PB LMB so far for 2015, caught in January, 20 inches.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Theres always the potential for this!!









For reference, thats an 1/8 ounce Roostertail hanging from its mouth.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

EStrong said:


> My PB LMB so far for 2015, caught in January, 20 inches.


That largemouth is not 20 inches.




Looks closer to 20.5 if you ask me! That's a nice winter hawg.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> That largemouth is not 20 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ESTRONG you didn't even pinch the tail man!!!! I'd say 21...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> That largemouth is not 20 inches.
> 
> Looks closer to 20.5 if you ask me! That's a nice winter hawg.





ML1187 said:


> Yeah ESTRONG you didn't even pinch the tail man!!!! I'd say 21...



Ok cool! 21 inches it is!!! LOL...  I did write one of my better reports on this catch. At least I thought it was. Check it out, "Winter Hawg - 1/4/2015".

Thanks Guys!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Bow down.


Make that gold ring a pinky ring and I will


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> Bow down.



Pinch the tail dude. You're selling yourself short.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## wannabefishin (Aug 20, 2012)

Smallie from Caesar Creek


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

As cabin fever is setting in and I saw this thread I wanted to look through my old pictures and really see just how blessed we are to have great fisheries in SW Ohio. As I continue to get older I seem to learn more and more from the members of this site (also I have grown a beard) lol.
I have taken quite a few FO saugs from the upper GMR a few 18" smallies with my biggest 19.5" on a pop-r and my only FO white bass which was the biggest surprise I have ever had on the river. Besides 1 rougue small flathead.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

A few of the pics didn't load


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

here are some fish for everyone


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

A few pics I have on me.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> Here are some big fish from the last three years:


Looks kinda like a seal!!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I miss when OGF used to be about fishing.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quality fish fellas!!! Southwestern Ohio definitely has some powerhouse fisheries (especially 20+ inch smallies). Winter definitely goes by a lot quicker with awesome pictures of big fish to drool at.....


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

This one was a hard fighter.



Roscoe


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Mad river 2014...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Mad river 2014


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I love these pike on here guys. They are such a mysterious fish around here. Along with the river musky... Do any of you guys specifically target pike and musky ? Or is it kind of just a lucky strike ? What kind of breeding patterns do they have in these rivers? I'm really curious any interesting info would be awesome.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Bow down.





Dandrews said:


> Theres always the potential for this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One nice thing about catching those dinks is that it indicates a healthy fishery. Where there's little ones there's gotta be big ones!


----------



## Perez1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm so jealous of all these fish. Last year was my first season, so I'm still waiting for my first good fishin story and still waiting on some awesome fish like these. This whole thread is just giving me the itch to fish and motivation to catch some awesome ones this year. Awesome post guys!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Perez1 said:


> I'm so jealous of all these fish. Last year was my first season, so I'm still waiting for my first good fishin story and still waiting on some awesome fish like these. This whole thread is just giving me the itch to fish and motivation to catch some awesome ones this year. Awesome post guys!


If you hang around here and pay attention to what people like OSG put up I can guarantee you will become a better angler in no time. I went from bobbers and worms to successfully targeting specific species in three years. 

MOST of the folks on this board are really cool and willing to help if you ask. Some will even take you out and teach you in person (I am looking at you Salmonid and Dandrews, thanks!)


----------



## ohioangler2016 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## spiderman (Feb 6, 2015)

Man now that is aload of crap


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

savethetrophies said:


> I love these pike on here guys. They are such a mysterious fish around here. Along with the river musky... Do any of you guys specifically target pike and musky ? Or is it kind of just a lucky strike ? What kind of breeding patterns do they have in these rivers? I'm really curious any interesting info would be awesome.


For me I would say it is mostly lucky but there are certain times of the year when they (Pike) can be targeted if you know what you are looking for. 
First know we are at the southern edge of their range so the populations are small and fragile so they are stressed and do not tend to live long.
Next, they tend to scatter during summer months so attempts to target them are mostly futile during this season.
In the late fall they start to move towards spawning areas and will hold there until post spawn which happens at ice out in the spring. For me this means I can target them in October and March.
To have any continued success you must figure out where they spawn.... Good luck!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

32" musky from a SW Ohio flow.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

SConner said:


> For me I would say it is mostly lucky but there are certain times of the year when they (Pike) can be targeted if you know what you are looking for.
> First know we are at the southern edge of their range so the populations are small and fragile so they are stressed and do not tend to live long.
> Next, they tend to scatter during summer months so attempts to target them are mostly futile during this season.
> In the late fall they start to move towards spawning areas and will hold there until post spawn which happens at ice out in the spring. For me this means I can target them in October and March.
> To have any continued success you must figure out where they spawn.... Good luck!


Thank you very much sir. Very interesting info. I'm going to make an effort to throw some bigger lures this coming month and see if I can catch a glimpse of the long toothy beasts.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

SConner said:


> 32" musky from a SW Ohio flow.


Nice Musky Conner.As for Pike,do you use a leader? I just tie Braid directly to the Spinnerbait and have had no breakoffs.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

savethetrophies said:


> I love these pike on here guys. They are such a mysterious fish around here. Along with the river musky... Do any of you guys specifically target pike and musky ? Or is it kind of just a lucky strike ? What kind of breeding patterns do they have in these rivers? I'm really curious any interesting info would be awesome.


Muskies are riverine fish and were in many ohio waters. The Ohio River used to be full of them and there is one caught now and then still but most likely a stocked fish washed out of one of the lakes that are stocked. There are some in the LMR and a few in Todds from Ceasars and from when Cowan was stocked. I don't really know if there are a lot of fish in either river/creek but, there are some and I'm sure there are some good sized ones. There still are some naturally reproducing rivers/creeks in Ohio for musky. Sunfish creek still does and is where all the fish that started the Ohio musky fish program came from. Scioto brush is another one that has naturally occurring musky population also think there are a few up North. To find out what kind of population of muskies there is in the LMR you would need to strap on some big baits and spend a lot of time on the river. I'd like to do it someday but not sure I ever will with the fishing in the lakes being better and much more consistent.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> As for Pike,do you use a leader? I just tie Braid directly to the Spinnerbait and have had no breakoffs.Good Luck.
> 
> Roscoe


I am generally fishing for river smallmouth and it is just a bonus if I catch a pike so I do not use leaders. I generally use 8 Lb mono and can only think of one time I was bite off but what I assumed was a pike. If they were more plentiful and I could reliably count on them being in an area I would reconsider using a leader.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

21.5" saug (GMR)









18" SMB (GMR)









18.25" PB SMB (GMR)









If you notice, these two bass are actually the same fish caught 2 months apart. Didn't even realize it till a few weeks ago while bored and going through my pics. The only time I can confirm catching the same fish twice. Can't wait to see how much he grows by spring after that growth spurt!

19.5" PB LMB (EASTWOOD)









32" PB Flathead (GMR)









26.25" PB Channel (GMR)









First and only, 14.5" Hybrid (GMR)


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

My 9yo daughter's 18.75" PB SMB. Yes it is bigger than mine, don't rub it in. Lol









And since everyone but me likes turtles: 

My 9yo's first turtle, a 12"+ soft shell(GMR)









My biggest, 14.5" shell snapper(Eastwood)


















My smallest turtle(EW)









It may have become bass food. Was wading the wood for bass and he swam within a foot from me. Scooped him up and took a pic of him on my bucket next to the best thing I had on me for comparison. Let him go and no less than a minute later had a huge bass blow up 10' from me in the exact direction the little guy went in. It has had me considering some pretty pricey turtle shaped plastics ever since!


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

My first GMR Northern Pike








GMR Largemouth sometime around last November








Last Smallie of 2014


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are a few I caught within a few miles of my house on the East Side of Cincinnati. 5lb. 11oz LMB, 50+ in. gar, 17.5" SMB and a fat and aggressive spot from the LMR.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

TIC said:


> Here are a few I caught within a few miles of my house on the East Side of Cincinnati. 5lb. 11oz LMB, 50+ in. gar, 17.5" SMB and a fat and aggressive spot from the LMR.



I love that bass Tom. I know I posted this when you first caught it, but it's amazing how huge a true 5+ pound LMB is. That fish is way bigger than almost all of the "6-8 pounders" I've seen posted on this site. This is a pic of an LMB that my buddy caught at my inlaws pond that went just a hair over 4 pounds. Looked a lot bigger to me until we got it on the scale.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> I love that bass Tom. I know I posted this when you first caught it, but it's amazing how huge a true 5+ pound LMB is. That fish is way bigger than almost all of the "6-8 pounders" I've seen posted on this site. This is a pic of an LMB that my buddy caught at my inlaws pond that went just a hair over 4 pounds. Looked a lot bigger to me until we got it on the scale.


Gman - that pond is ridiculous. I can't believe how many topwater busts we had that one day out there. You should have an OGF get together out there!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Gman - that pond is ridiculous. I can't believe how many topwater busts we had that one day out there. You should have an OGF get together out there!


Yes, I'd be down


----------

